
World map of Air pollution – what's up w Egypt / the Sahara? - VSerge
https://airvisual.com/earth
======
jquast
[https://earthdata.nasa.gov/user-resources/sensing-our-
planet...](https://earthdata.nasa.gov/user-resources/sensing-our-
planet/a-black-cloud-over-cairo)

